# Pheasant mount



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering how those of you have had a bird mounted, decided on the bird? Shot a nice one, at least to me. Eighteen inch tails, but some pretty good size spurs. So figure he is a couple of years old. 

Also how much does this run? 

Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've shot larger birds, but a 24 inch tail feather and one inch long, Freddie Kruger-esque spurs on a wild bird I shot a few years back put me over the edge. One of my good buddies did the mount at a discount so I won't comment on the cost.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Tex ) Bob does some of the best work around.... I think it is 150... 200 giver or take.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Just wondering how those of you have had a bird mounted, decided on the bird? Shot a nice one, at least to me. Eighteen inch tails, but some pretty good size spurs. So figure he is a couple of years old.
> 
> Also how much does this run?
> 
> Thanks!


www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

I would recommend Jeff at Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy. I have had multiple birds mounted by different taxi's here in the state and he is by far the best. His attention to detail is second to none. PM Sent, Sliverslinger.

http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/
Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy
Jeff Nelson
Master Bird Taxidermist
p: 801-310.8042
e: [email protected]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt, don't mess around with getting pricing. Just go to the best and you will have a mount you will be proud to hang in your home. I highly recommend calling Tex O Bob.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sliverslinger said:


> I would recommend Jeff at Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy. I have had multiple birds mounted by different taxi's here in the state and he is by far the best. His attention to detail is second to none. PM Sent, Sliverslinger.
> 
> http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/
> Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy
> ...


That is a nice mount!!! I like the running!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Finding a taxidermist is easy......Go to the guy that has the most ribbons.....Wins most show in Utah and Idaho, and helps poor eagle scouts out. That would be Sir Texobobby.Simply the best around...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dang I like that running mount. would have thrown in a piece of barbed wire that it's ducking under! dang I need to shoot a pheasant again.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i have quite a few birds mounted: on logs, various perches and flying mounts. done by a buddy. i like em. one piece of advice i give is to make sure your bird is in great shape... its tuff to hide what a 12 gage sometimes does to a bird especially in a mount that has flaired wings and spread tail feathers. if you want one of those, i suggest buying a bird. the running mount above is a better way to conceal some shot damage - wings closed, tail feathers stacked in one. the damage to your bird may determine what style of mount you want, unless you want to show clipped feathers, etc.


----------

